# TSB 5k limit on all withdrawls



## tool (5 Jan 2012)

I have a TSB 21 day reg saver acc. I gave TSB 21days notice of my intention to withdraw funds. I was informed after 21 days that I could withdraw a max of 5k per day. This apparently is their policy for all their accounts. Options to get my cash include:

-Pay 2.5 euro for a bank draft
-Perform an international IBAN transfer (not sure of cost)

This was not obvious from the beginning. Does this not seem unfair. Am tempted to withdraw all cash on deposit? What do you think?


----------



## Bronte (5 Jan 2012)

Can you not withdraw 5K daily until you get the full amount?  Or just pay the 2.5 Euro bank draft charge?


----------



## Lightning (5 Jan 2012)

PTSB have a max. online transfer per day of 5,000 EUR. Is this what you are taking about?

Can you do 5,000 EUR per day till the balance is cleared?

Why did you say international IBAN transfer? Do you want the money sent outside Ireland?

Please provide more information.


----------



## WinnieP (5 Jan 2012)

I think 5k daily limit is common in most banks, usually if you go in to a branch with your passport you can transfer much larger somes. The 5k limit is usually just extra security but in these uncertain times won't be surprised if banks were trying to limit withdrawals.


----------



## huskerdu (5 Jan 2012)

I have never been charged for a transfer using an IBAN. Check if there is a cost for this.

Are you saying that they will not allow you to withdraw more than 5K per day in actual cash, or that they will not allow you to withdraw more than 5K by electronic transfer to another bank account.


----------



## tool (6 Jan 2012)

CiaranT said:


> PTSB have a max. online transfer per day of 5,000 EUR. Is this what you are taking about?
> 
> Can you do 5,000 EUR per day till the balance is cleared?
> 
> ...



I don't think it fair that I should have to pay to access my own money, regardless of the cost. Ultimately the banks want to slow transfers in a panic.  I informed the bank that I should not have to pay any amount to access my funds, TSB then suggested using an IBAN. I spoke to my usual bank (BOI) and they said this sounds like overkill and the usual national transfers are the norm (acc no & sort code), as I had presumed. Not impressed with TSB on this one. I couldn't see in the T&C about the 5k limit?


----------



## Palerider (6 Jan 2012)

The 5k per day relates to online transfers, it is not clear that you are talking about this but lets assume you are and if you are then you are also registered with Open 24, the 5k per day limit on automated online transfers is their policy but did you try telephoning Open 24.

I deal with Ulster and they have a policy of 13k per day max to transfer online but you can call them to transfer more if required, maybe PTSB could do the same.


----------



## tool (6 Jan 2012)

Palerider said:


> The 5k per day relates to online transfers, it is not clear that you are talking about this but lets assume you are and if you are then you are also registered with Open 24, the 5k per day limit on automated online transfers is their policy but did you try telephoning Open 24.
> 
> I deal with Ulster and they have a policy of 13k per day max to transfer online but you can call them to transfer more if required, maybe PTSB could do the same.



I phoned TSB and their phone, on-line and in branch policy is 5k max per day. Does this not seem a bit stick. I only want access to my own money?


----------

